# BCS: raznovrsnoj americi...



## le_p'tit_lapin

Is this grammatically correct?

Ovde u raznovrsnoj americi, trebalo bi da znamo puno jezika. Ili to ili neki originalan 'americki' jezik, jedan od silnih indijanskih jezika!


----------



## DenisBiH

le_p'tit_lapin said:


> Is this grammatically correct?
> 
> Ovde u raznovrsnoj americi, trebalo bi da znamo puno jezika. Ili to ili neki originalan 'americki' jezik, jedan od silnih indijanskih jezika!




Grammatically yes, orthographically no (Americi with capital A), but I don't think raznovrsna fits here. I suppose it was intended as a translation of 'diverse America'?

Maybe raznolikoj or a phrase such as "punoj raznolikosti" would fit better.


----------



## le_p'tit_lapin

Yes, I think 'diverse America' was intended. 

So if I had to guess,  'punoj raznolikosti' would fit into the sentence as is, like this: Ovde u punoj raznolikosti Americi.  Is that correct?


----------



## DenisBiH

le_p'tit_lapin said:


> Yes, I think 'diverse America' was intended.
> 
> So if I had to guess,  'punoj raznolikosti' would fit into the sentence as is, like this: Ovde u punoj raznolikosti Americi.  Is that correct?




"Ovde u Americi punoj raznolikosti", but I'd wait for other suggestions.


----------



## Orlin

Bugarski bi bilo po meni "многообразната Америка" nego "разнообразната". Ne znam da li postoji kognat "многообразен" u BCS? Trebalo bi da bude "mnogovrstan", ali to meni ne zvuči dobro.


----------



## DenisBiH

Perhaps also multikulturalnoj (or even multietničkoj). Those are the words used often in Bosnian to describe diversity, but I'm not sure if US melting-pot style diversity qualifies as multicultural / multi-ethnic in the sense it's understood here.


----------



## Duya

I would also translate with "multikulturalnoj" here. However...

...we seem to lack an adjective meaning "diverse" or "multi-faceted" when applied to a single object. You can apply "raznovrstan" or "raznolik" only to a *set* of objects of varying characteristics (i.e. those are almost never used in singular). As Orlin proposed, "mnogoobrazan" is well-formed and clear but I'm not sure it is actually used. "Šarolik" is perhaps the best general alternative.


----------



## phosphore

In my head raznolik works fairly good with a single object such as Amerika, raznovrstan however does not. Multikuluran fits the best but sounds quite snobish and it does not mean diverse, so I would go for Americi punoj raznolikosti.


----------



## DenisBiH

> In my head raznolik works fairly good with a single object such as Amerika, raznovrstan however does not.


I agree, and HJP also seems to agree (_raznoliko društvo_). Unless we view društvo as inherently representing a collection, in which case Duya's argument also applies there.




> Multikuluran fits the best but sounds quite snobish


However I disagree here, to me multikulturalan is quite neutral.


----------



## phosphore

DenisBiH said:


> I agree, and HJP also seems to agree (_raznoliko društvo_). Unless we view društvo as inherently representing a collection, in which case Duya's argument also applies there.


 
My head knows right. 



DenisBiH said:


> However I disagree here, to me multikulturalan is quite neutral.


 
Yes, in official or formal context, but not really in colloquial language.


----------



## Majalj

I would still not say _u raznolikoj Americi_, but maybe _u raznolikom američkom društvu_.


----------



## DenisBiH

Majalj said:


> I would still not say _u raznolikoj Americi_, but maybe _u raznolikom američkom društvu_.




I have to agree here, _u raznolikom američkom društvu_ sounds better.


----------

